# Demanding $15 an hour?



## Chris1962 (Nov 7, 2016)

Just read an article that drivers are suing for minimum wage and demanding $15 per hour? WTF?

If all Uber/Lyft paid was $15 an hour, I wouldn't be out there driving. I make that on a slow day!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Someone has put the idea in people's heads that $15/hr is a living wage. Many EMTs make less than that but I don't see them crying. 

Spoiled children believe they deserve maximum reward for minimum effort. It's even more sad when it is adults over 30 still working at these places. They are low-energy and should starve if they don't adapt.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Someone has put the idea in people's heads that $15/hr is a living wage. Many EMTs make less than that but I don't see them crying.
> 
> Spoiled children believe they deserve maximum reward for minimum effort. It's even more sad when it is adults over 30 still working at these places. They are low-energy and should starve if they don't adapt.


Naw at lleast 40/hr is a real living wage.


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Someone has put the idea in people's heads that $15/hr is a living wage. Many EMTs make less than that but I don't see them crying.
> 
> Spoiled children believe they deserve maximum reward for minimum effort. It's even more sad when it is adults over 30 still working at these places. They are low-energy and should starve if they don't adapt.


EMTs deserve more than $15/hr. There, just nullified your silly point.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Naw at lleast 40/hr is a real living wage.


Be an engineer then.



thesatanicmechanic said:


> EMTs deserve more than $15/hr. There, just nullified your silly point.


Not disagreeing there. I'm sure they should make more than an uber driver.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

California has passed legislation that will raise the minimum wage to $15/hr by 2022 for employers with 26 employees or more.

http://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article69842317.html

But remember, an Uber driver is a self-employed independent contractor. So all we can really do is complain about the low mileage and time fees Uber charges the riders and the high 20-25-28% fees they charge the drivers.


----------



## CashGrinding (Oct 26, 2016)

I work a normal 9-5 job and Uber and Lyft on the side in the portland Oregon area.. I made $24/hr last week. If you treat uber like you are an owner and not an employee.. manage your expences (get an econimical low mantiance car). After taxes, gas, and a car payment (that includes a service contract). I can net 2000-3000 per month total driving for both services part time. Know your market, know your customer, only drive when the market pays better than 7-10/hr. DO YOUR HOMEOWRK AND YOU CAN MAKE more than $15. Sitting at the aiport waiting for 90 min for a $20 ride aint' gona do it. put the signs down and drive (smarter)..


----------



## debo (Nov 29, 2016)

True. And if you happen to own an xl van you can be smarter too. Xl can bring in some extra quick cash if you know your market.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Supposedly, if one has a job that pays $15 hr or more, then the salary earned would be more than the federal poverty level, but that doesn't mean they are living well either.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If you want to get paid more than the minimum wage, get a job the requires more skill than the minimum. Uber is as easy, if not easier, to get into than flipping burgers. It's a great means of extra cash, but if you are relying on Uber for bills, you are doing something wrong...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

CashGrinding said:


> I work a normal 9-5 job and Uber and Lyft on the side in the portland Oregon area.. I made $24/hr last week. If you treat uber like you are an owner and not an employee.. manage your expences (get an econimical low mantiance car). After taxes, gas, and a car payment (that includes a service contract). I can net 2000-3000 per month total driving for both services part time. Know your market, know your customer, only drive when the market pays better than 7-10/hr. DO YOUR HOMEOWRK AND YOU CAN MAKE more than $15. Sitting at the aiport waiting for 90 min for a $20 ride aint' gona do it. put the signs down and drive (smarter)..


That depends on what market your in. Exceeding $20 per hour (what you need to be making 15 an hour after expenses) is impossible at .48c a mile 8c a a minute paid to the driver. (hitting $20 in a single trip without a surge requires over 32 paid miles ). To actually hit $20 in the worst markets your looking at a probobly 35 mile trip with a few minutes for loading/unloading and a few minutes of waiting... not really possible when half your trips are $2.70 minimums payouts. 7-10 per hour isn't always because you arn't getting pings, it could be because the rates are just that horrible.

Some markets are less than HALF of what Seattle is charging. Do your homework before you say anything about other markets bro. To be honest some markets just aren't worth working period.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

$15 dollars an hour is for Mcdonalds employees who don't have to destroy their car and have their uniforms paid for. Uber drivers should be making at least $25 bucks an hour considering liability, wear and tear, and time.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Spoiled children believe they deserve maximum reward for minimum effort. It's even more sad when it is adults over 30 still working at these places. They are low-energy and should starve if they don't adapt.


Wow that's cold. I hear uBer corporate is hiring you should send in your resume.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Lol, 15 bucks an hour while you destroy a 20 thousand dollar car in the process and pay all your maintenance?

I see what they are doing, though, they want to drive up the fares so that people who do not know how to game the system can get 15 bucks an hour, all the better for me, sue the hell out of them, IMO.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

u-Boat said:


> Wow that's cold. I hear uBer corporate is hiring you should send in your resume.


Truth hurts brother. Why sugarcoat it?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Chris1962 said:


> Just read an article that drivers are suing for minimum wage and demanding $15 per hour? WTF?
> 
> If all Uber/Lyft paid was $15 an hour, I wouldn't be out there driving. I make that on a slow day!


Some people are not as lucky as you, And that suit ain't going nowhere, they can prove the fast majority of people make that much or more. It ain't easy to win Suits against Uber.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

Chris1962 said:


> Just read an article that drivers are suing for minimum wage and demanding $15 per hour? WTF?
> 
> If all Uber/Lyft paid was $15 an hour, I wouldn't be out there driving. I make that on a slow day!


But it is all you make you just don't know how to value your miles properly. Math is a *****


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Chris1962 said:


> Just read an article that drivers are suing for minimum wage and demanding $15 per hour? WTF?
> 
> If all Uber/Lyft paid was $15 an hour, I wouldn't be out there driving. I make that on a slow day!


$15/hour . ?? for office people maybe , but drivers its a profit buisness one day you make a dollar the next day you might make $200.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Lo


Peanut hello said:


> $15/hour . ?? for office people maybe , but drivers its a profit buisness one day you make a dollar the next day you might make $200.


Lol pple forget it's not hourly it is commission like cabs. Some days I make what lawyers make pet hour while other days i barely get to $50. If those people drove bar timed and at events they would greatly appreciate it. Imagine if Uber somehow balanced all earnings from drivers across USA and gave pple 15 an hour no matter if they drove pple 2 hours away or not. 2 hours at 15 an hour and Uber keeping the rest of the $100+ fare money. Why would we wanna become hourly? It would make sense if drivers asked for .25 cents or .50cents increase in fare rate than to ask for 15 an hour. Embarrassing


----------



## Peanut hello (Sep 19, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Lo
> 
> Lol pple forget it's not hourly it is commission like cabs. Some days I make what lawyers make pet hour while other days i barely get to $50. If those people drove bar timed and at events they would greatly appreciate it. Imagine if Uber somehow balanced all earnings from drivers across USA and gave pple 15 an hour no matter if they drove pple 2 hours away or not. 2 hours at 15 an hour and Uber keeping the rest of the $100+ fare money. Why would we wanna become hourly? It would make sense if drivers asked for .25 cents or .50cents increase in fare rate than to ask for 15 an hour. Embarrassing


I believe some folks here dont even drive they just talk..


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

This is why I wouldn't wanna be hourly.

And here is just now after airport.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

There's separate line to the labor laws requiring all employees to make minimum wage after all deductions. (this includes per mile deductions and tolls)

According to the minimum wage laws... even the ones that would be excessivly nasty to uber...

https://www.timesheets.com/blog/201...ust-reimburse-employees-for-mileage-expenses/

When an employee spends his or her own money on work related expenses, it is called a kickback. Essentially, an employee is kicking back money from their own pocket to their employer. When you think about it like that, it seems a little absurd that an employee would, essentially, pay their employer. It should be the other way around. But anyway, no one is fighting against the kickback per se, just when that kickback brings the employee's total wage down below the federal or state minimum.

Employees cannot wave their right to make minimum wage. They can come to an agreement with their employer regarding mileage and expense reimbursement but minimum wage is a right. This is why the kickback rule is in place - to ensure that employees make minimum wage even after kicking back cash to their employers in one form or another. FLSA violations such as these result in fees and back wages due to employees.

Therefore once you account for this little beauty of a law..

The real minimum wage for us would be (depending on the state)

$7.25 to $11.50 per hour (minus up to $3.00 for tipped positions)
PLUS
54c per mile driven... All deductible miles...
Plus tolls
Plus tips (i will explain)

so for 20-30 miles that's an additional...
10.80- $16.20
This compensation is entirely nontaxable that has no restrictions on how you spend it. Gas... Beer. turkey sandwich... energy drinks... car payment, new car, insurance, you don't need receipts as this applies to expenses you don't even realize you have yet. This is the payment for driving your car 200-300 miles a day.

Which puts your total payment per hour (based on what i foresee driving every hour)

$18.05- $27.10 PER HOUR
Plus tips
Plus tolls

If uber can save $3.00 per driver per hour... they will implement a tipping feature in a heartbeat... a HEARTBEAT. A lot of states allow a tipped employees tips to count for up to $3.00 in wages.

The downside is that you will have to pay taxes but not on any mileage reimbursement...

This puts the final minimum wage at

$15.05-$27.10 per hour plus tolls depending on how you do in tips..

This is JUST to hit the minimum wage for 20-30 miles...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Taxi companies on the other hand...

If it's a company owned car they only need to reimburse their driver a total of $4.25-11.50 per hour plus tips if they are employees.

$4.25- 11.50

VS

$15.05-27.10

Legally... the drivers are both being paid the exact same amount, in terms of taxable income.

Let's assume that both companies have $30 an hour in revenue... fair and equal...


If the Uber driver puts in 30 miles, Uber has to shell out up to $27.00 to hit minimum wage... the cab company has to shell out 11.50

Leaving $3.00 for profit and expenses for uber...

The cab company on the other hand has $18.50 to pay for 30 miles worth of expenses on a car that they can maintain themselves, and deduct their actual expesnes, and not the IRS standard rate... and pocket anything beyond that as profit.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

minimum wage increases drive inflation. The real solution is to set a wage ratio. If the highest paid worker in a company can only make 20 times what the lowest paid worker can make, you need to pay the janitor 50k per year if the CEO makes 1 million per year. It doesn't have to be 20 to 1, but hopefully you see my point. This would level the playing fields a bit considering many CEOs are making 250 to 350 times the average worker at their company


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

Peanut hello said:


> I believe some folks here dont even drive they just talk..


That's me.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

A single person at 100% federal poverty level earns no more than $11,880 / year, or $990 a month gross.
A 2-person household at 100% federal poverty level earns no more than $16,020 / year, or $1,335 a month gross.
A 3-person household at 100% federal poverty level earns no more than $20,160 / year, or $1,680 a month gross.

So... yeah, things are fairly low.
Someone in a 40-hour job that earns $10 an hour earns $400 a week gross, OR $1,600 a month - which is like $19,200 a year.


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

I think there's a gross misinterpretation of what the goal of $15/hr is. It's a guaranteed minimum. Some of the programs already guarantee a minimum in some ways but they don't apply to everyone or every hour.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

sfodriver said:


> I think there's a gross misinterpretation of what the goal of $15/hr is. It's a guaranteed minimum. Some of the programs already guarantee a minimum in some ways but they don't apply to everyone or every hour.


In Orlando in an hour, I can rack up $5 in tolls (about half of which i can get reimbursed for) and $16 in deductible miles.

Any discussion of minimum rates has to keep it separate from being reimbursd expenses... Including expenses... It should be 25 or $30 an hour.

The solution is higher rates plus an hourly guarantee. So were not making $15 an hour in revenue to us with $20 in deductible expenses.


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

It's like that in San Francisco too where two of our bridges are tolled entering the city. But, if I understand correctly, Lyft will reimburse tolls that we'd have to pay to return to the city after taking a pax across a tolled bridge.

I think that ultimately "yes", rates must be much higher than they are now and discounted options like Lyft Line and Uber Pool don't help our customers register the actual value of the service. IMHO, until every single pax leaves a tip we have a broken perception of how drivers get paid and rates will continue to plummet. I've never ridden a traditional cab and not tipped so I just don't get what the deal is with rideshare pax.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

I just want 75 percent of the new higher upfront fares - which we should get anyway, plus a tipping option in the app and maybe another 10 cts a mile or minute. Wtf, Uber's 25 percent cut is way too high anyway.


----------

